# Carrington, ND Area?



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey there all of you up north waterfowlers!

This is my first post on this site and I am from Nebraska. Well I have a few questions for someone to help me with. I have never hunted North Dakota before but the guy I am coming up with has a couple times before. We are coming up on the 22nd of October and staying until the 26th. I was wondering about water conditions in this area as well as bird numbers. We would like to kill both ducks and geese if possible. Maybe even some specks if they are around. Just wondering if this should be early enough to avoid freeze out and if in normal years this is a good time to hunt due to the number of birds around. Any help anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Layne


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Been going to that area for 4 years. I will be there on Oct. 26th so I hope it's not too late. We have also gone the same weekend and have only seen complete freeze up once. The hunting was still good tho. Great place to hunt around there. The people are great!


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone else have any help or suggestions for us Non resident hunters coming up that way in a couple weeks???

Layne


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Great are with friendly people, lots of potholes, and plenty of migratory and local birds to shoot. All you have to do is drive around the country roads and you'll find plenty of great spots.


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Tanta, do you ever hunt the crows nest sw of carrington?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm usually out about 20 miles west of Carrington at my grandpas farm. Haven't hunted crows next yet, haven't even heard of it.


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

Have done well in recent years SE of Carrington near the Kensal area.

Jerry


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

deked said:


> Have done well in recent years SE of Carrington near the Kensal area.
> 
> Jerry


Thats usually about where we are at. Some good slough down there.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd bet the Kingme88 is referring to the Hawksnest area. There's water around there and some pretty good upland. The sharptails are down this year. I think they had a poor hatch because of the cold weather. I agree there is some good hunting in the area and it isn't so darn posted up like DL. :sniper: :sniper:


----------

